# The Ultimate Halloween...Plant?



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lol I have found the ultimate halloween Plant! The Venus Fly trap! Today i was at Haunter Depot (Home Depot) An I found this! Anyway I bought it right away! It was only 6 bucks Canadian. Anyway What does everyone think? its porlly gonna be my centerpeice this halloween if it keeps growing...All it needs now is a name. Any I dease? I was trying to remmber the name of the adams familys' one... oh well here are some pics


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

colinsuds said:


> I was trying to remmber the name of the adams familys' one...


Cleopatra. And it's Addams, you wacky Canadien!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lol thats an awsome name! its that darn canadian spelling system lol


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Venus flytraps are very hard to maintain. good luck!. I always wanted one but I have a serious black thumb.

I prefer a different plant for halloween.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> I prefer a different plant for halloween.


LMFAO!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> I prefer a different plant for halloween.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow I have such great role models on this forum  jk


----------

